# Rio Carnival (2011) – Come To The Biggest Party in the World!



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Welcome to the most famous carnival in the world! This is the biggest party on earth 
with more than 4 million people in the streets celebrating the joy in 
one of the most vibrant and colorful cities on the planet.
The party will begin!


*Get Ready for the Parade of the Samba Schools 
at the 'Sambodromo'*​

Sem título por dubiella, no Flickr



Carnaval 2010 - Escola Mocidade Indenpendente de Padre MIguel por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Paola Oliveira por mauricio bastos, no Flickr


IMG_3181 por cmmorel, no Flickr


IMG_3176 por cmmorel, no Flickr


Luiza Brunet por mauricio bastos, no Flickr


Salgueiro por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Salgueiro por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2010 - Escola Beija-Flor de Nilópolis por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2010 - Escola Acadêmicos do Cubango por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2010 - Escola Estácio de Sá por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr



*But the Rio’s street carnival is undoubtedly the best of the best
in the Carnival of the city*​

Rio Maracatu Ipanema por Luiz Baltar, no Flickr


Simpatia é quase amor. por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Cordão do Boitatá por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Boitatá - Carnaval Rio de Janeiro 2010 por Yahoo! Notícias, no Flickr


*And finally the first pictures of the Rio Carnival 2011: 
The Royal Court*​

Corte Real 2011 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Corte Real 2011 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

I'll post the 2011 technical rehearsal at the Sambodromo on the next page!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Cauê! :happy: :banana:

I was just in the process of uploading some of the Carnival Queen Contest pics from Nov-Dec myself! What's the chance of that!?


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Thanks Cauê! :happy: :banana:
> 
> I was just in the process of uploading some of the Carnival Queen Contest pics from Nov-Dec myself! What's the chance of that!?


Beautiful Girl,

You can post here!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Parisian Girl, here is the official website of tourism in Rio with carnival's pictures:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/riotur/sets/72157625297147415/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/riotur/sets/72157625118050090/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Cauê said:


> Parisian Girl, here is the official website of tourism in Rio with carnival's pictures:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/riotur/sets/72157625297147415/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/riotur/sets/72157625118050090/


Thanks Cauê! I believe I already have these, and some others also. I was going to post some of them later actually. Are we in the same ball park here or what?!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*And a tribute to the Queen of the Queens (she's not going to parade this year  )
Luma de Oliveira​*








http://vejabrasil.abril.com.br/rio-de-janeiro/editorial/m1070/a-rainha-mae​
She is the most controversial of the queens. Every year, in the carnival, everyone asks: She comes from?


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Wonderful video:






And the Queen of the Queens (for me, the most fantastic woman in the world)


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

International celebrities confirmed for the Rio's carnival this year:

*Cameron Diaz
Paris Hilton
Robert Pattinson
Kristen Stewart
Taylor Lautne*r

and probably...

*Kate Moss.*

http://www.divirta-se.uai.com.br/ht...essao=9&id_noticia=34368/ficha_mexerico.shtml


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm at the first page *-*


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
What? :?


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

damn
nice photos, its going to be nice, very promising...
i wish i would be there too..
kate moss? wow, big names!!!

impressive list, i want to see photos!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Cauê said:


> *And a tribute to the Queen of the Queens (she's not going to parade this year  )
> Luma de Oliveira​*
> *She is the most controversial of the queens*. Every year, in the carnival, everyone asks: She comes from?


Why?????? :?:?:?:dunno:

I see this thread in Latinamerican forum too  :gossip:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^^^
About Luma:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luma_de_Oliveira

She is undoubtedly the most controversial of the queens. But "Luiza Brunet" is considered the Great Queen by many people to.

Luiza Brunet is in the pics number 5, 6 and 7 in this thread. More (Luiza Brunet Queen):


IMG_3201 por cmmorel, in Flickr

Video:




 


stevensp said:


> damn
> nice photos, its going to be nice, very promising...
> *i wish i would be there too..*
> kate moss? wow, big names!!!
> ...


Come to Rio!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

The Rio Carnival in the *Guinness World Records:*

http://community.guinnessworldrecor...aior-carnaval-do-mundo/blog/1852274/7691.html

2 milllon peaple per day!


----------



## DuckSauce (Dec 28, 2010)

Cauê said:


> Corte Real 2011 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Lucky bastard :cheers:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^+1 ... He performs as Momo king in this carnival


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Yes! The Momo King!

More... Momo King:


Corte Real 2011 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*The Queen of 2010 and the Queen of 2011:
*


Corte Real 2011 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Corte Real 2011 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Corte Real 2011 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

:banana:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street parties - Rio de Janeiro Carnival 

Yesterday, at Ipanema Beach...


*Sunday, February 13, 2011 (Ipanema neighborhood )*​

Bloco Vira Lata2-PauloMumia-Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Vira Lata - Paulo Mumia-riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Vira Lata - Paulo Mumia_riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

:lol:

Its funny! I guess you'd have posted the Thread 'bout Brazilian Carnival! There are lot of parties to be shown!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
The Rio's Carnival deserves special attention because it is probably the most famous party in the world, and the most important carnival. The must-see show which has made Rio de Janeiro the Carnival capital of the world


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Rio's carnival, Cauê :cheers:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Thank you!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street parties - Rio de Janeiro Carnival 

*Today - February 19, 2011 (Ipanema neighborhood )​*

Bloco Banda de Ipanema 19-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0275 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Banda de Ipanema 19-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0315 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Banda de Ipanema 19-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0359 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Banda de Ipanema 19-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0084 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Banda de Ipanema 19-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0152 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Banda de Ipanema 19-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0026 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street parties - Rio de Janeiro Carnival 

*Today - February 19, 2011 (Laranjeiras neighborhood)​*

Bloco Imprensa que eu Gamo 19-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0001 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Imprensa que eu Gamo 19-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0007 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Imprensa que eu Gamo 19-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0004 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

More...

*February 19, 2011 (Laranjeiras neighborhood)*​

Bloco Imprensa Que Eu gamo - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Imprensa Que Eu Gamo - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Imprensa Que Eu Gamo - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Imprensa Que Eu Gamo - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Imprensa Que Eu Gamo - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Imprensa Que Eu Gamo - Publius_Vergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Imprensa Que Eu Gamo - Publius_Vergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Definitely warming up now! epper:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
The street carnival is undoubtedly the most crazy party in Rio. And the parade of the samba schools in the Sambodromo is the most beautiful theatrical party in Rio's carnival. And the third part of the celebrations in the carnival in Rio, the "Bailes" (Small parties in indoors places) are the most glamorous parties.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

More pictures of the street carnival in Rio...

*February 19, 2011 (Gavea neighborhood)​*

Bloco Desliga da Justiça - Raphael Braga_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Desliga da Justiça - Raphael Braga_Riotur 2 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Desliga da Justiça - Raphael Braga_Riotur 1 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

The Samba Dance:







:lol:


----------



## YagoHoffman (Mar 19, 2010)

Cauê said:


> The Samba Dance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
assim quebra, cauê isso é algum video de youtube.!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cauê said:


> The Samba Dance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nuts: i feel dizzy, worst than monkey dance


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*More pictures of the street parties over the weekend:*


Bloco Me esquece - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Me Esquece - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Bloco Me Esquece - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Me Esquece - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Jude Law* was confirmed!
http://estrelando.r7.com/celebridades/nota/confirmado__jude_law_curtira_carnaval_no_rio-94893.html


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Escangalha na Praça São Salvador, dia 20 de fevereiro de 2011. Foto: Paulo Mumia|Riotur. 0137 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Escangalha na Praça São Salvador, dia 20 de fevereiro de 2011. Foto: Paulo Mumia|Riotur - 0144 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Escangalha na Praça São Salvador, dia 20 de fevereiro de 2011. Foto: Paulo Mumia|Riotur - 0266 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street carnival in Rio de Janeiro

*Yesterday, February 25 in Rio downtown*​

Bola Preta 25-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0009 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bola Preta 25-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0007 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bola Preta 25-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0002 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Bola Preta 25-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0005 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bola Preta 25-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0004 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bola Preta 25-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0003 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street carnival in Rio de Janeiro

*Today, February 26, in Santa Teresa neighborhood​*

Bloco Ceu na Terra - PubliusVergilius_Riotur12 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Ceu na Terra - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Ceu na Terra - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Bloco Ceu na Terra - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Ceu na Terra - PubliusVergilius_Riotur6 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr

The craziest party of the world! :lol:


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

Caue a great Hello from Patras ! 

Rio and Patras Carnivals the best in the world !

:hi:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Connection Rio-Patras! 

Thanks brother!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Amazing, keep posting :cheers:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street carnival in Rio de Janeiro.

*Yesterday​*
Bloco Suvaco do Cristo - PubliusVergilius_Riotur3 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloc Suvaco Do Cristo - Publiusvergilius_Riotur4 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street carnival in Rio de Janeiro.

*Yesterday​*
8Bloco Suvaco do Cristo - PubliusVergilius_Riotur8 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Suvaco do Cristo 7 - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street carnival in Rio de Janeiro.

*Yesterday​*
Bloco Gigantes da Lira 27-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0003 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Gigantes da Lira 27-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0013 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Closed Sea (Feb 22, 2011)

Go Rio de Janeiro!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

More... the carnival in Ipanema (Sunday)


Bloco da Preta Gil 27-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0001 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco da Preta Gil 27-02-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0005 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new carnival photos, Cauê


----------



## LexISguy (Aug 17, 2010)

Great pics :banana::carrot:epper::lock::cucumber:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Happy Carnival. Lovely pix


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Gotta love Rio :cheers:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Thank you, brothers!!!!


----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Reminding*

Nice pics!!!!

This is a video for those who still believe that drinking and driving combine!

Nice carnival to all! Be careful! Stay alive!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Thanks!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Ok, next page...


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street carnival in Rio de Janeiro...


Bloco Simpatia È Quase Amor - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Simpatia È Quase Amor - PubliusVergilius_Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street carnival in Rio de Janeiro...


Bloco Escravos da Mauá - Publiusvergilius_Riotur4 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Escravos da Mauá - Publiusvergilius_Riotur12 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street carnival in Rio de Janeiro...


bloco Suvaco do Cristo - PubliusVergilius_Riotur3 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


bloco Suvaco do Cristo - PubliusVergilius_Riotur8 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street carnival in Rio de Janeiro...


bloco Suvaco do Cristo - PubliusVergilius_Riotur4 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


bloco Suvaco do Cristo - PubliusVergilius_Riotur1 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street carnival in Rio de Janeiro Downtown...


Bloco da Rua do Mercado 03-03-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0878 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco da Rua do Mercado 03-03-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0631 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street carnival in Rio de Janeiro Downtown...


Bloco da Rua do Mercado 03-03-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0281 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco da Rua do Mercado 03-03-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0231 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Bloco dos Aposentados 04-03-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0007 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco_Virtual_PubliusVergilius_Riotur (13) por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Eins4 (Oct 30, 2010)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Thank You!

More... street carnival in Rio de Janeiro Downtown... 2 million peaple today!

*Today - "Bloco Bola Preta"
2 million peaple*​

Bloco Bola Preta 05-03-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0002 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco_Cordão_da_Bola_Preta_PubliusVergilius_Riotur (19) por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street carnival in Rio de Janeiro...


Bloco_Cordão_da_Bola_Preta_PubliusVergilius_Riotur (10) por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco_Cordão_da_Bola_Preta_PubliusVergilius_Riotur (12) por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Street carnival in Rio de Janeiro...


Bloco_Cordão_da_Bola_Preta_PubliusVergilius_Riotur (13) por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco_Cordão_da_Bola_Preta_PubliusVergilius_Riotur (20) por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Bloco_Cordão_da_Bola_Preta_PubliusVergilius_Riotur (23) por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco_Cordão_da_Bola_Preta_PubliusVergilius_Riotur (22) por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

It's Rio Carnival


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

...Thank God it's only for three days...


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

*thank* god it is only 3 days (2)


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

More... the street carnival in Rio...


Bloco_do_Barbas_PubliusVergilius_Riotur (17) 05-03-2011 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco_do_Barbas_PubliusVergilius_Riotur (22) 05-03-2011 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Bloco Sassaricando 05-03-11 05-03-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0006 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Sassaricando 05-03-11 05-03-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0008 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Bloco Sassaricando 05-03-11 05-03-11 - Paulo Mumia_Riotur_0007 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco_Cordão_da_Bola_Preta_PubliusVergilius_Riotur (17) 05-03-2011 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr

And...

The supermodel *Gisele Bündchen* preparing to dance samba in the Samba School "Vila Isabel" tonight!
http://twitcam.livestream.com/42lwa


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Ok, next page!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

edit


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Sunday
The Big Samba School parades in the Sambadrome​*​

Carnaval 2011 – Escola Unidos da Tijuca por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Unidos da Tijuca por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Carnaval 2011 – Escola Imperatriz Leopoldinense por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Imperatriz Leopoldinense por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Carnaval 2011 – Escola Imperatriz Leopoldinense por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Imperatriz Leopoldinense por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Carnaval 2011 – Escola Estação Primeiro de Mangueira por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Unidos da Tijuca por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Carnaval 2011 – Escola Estação Primeiro de Mangueira por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Unidos de Vila Isabel por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Carnaval 2011 – Escola Unidos de Vila Isabel por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Portela por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Pamela Anderson, Jude Law* and *Will.i.am* in the cabins of the Rio's Sambodrome for the parade:


Pamela Anderson no Camarote Brahma por ambevbrasil, no Flickr


Jude Law no sofá de **** Camargo por ambevbrasil, no Flickr


Will.i.am por ambevbrasil, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*The last day
Samba School parades​*​

Carnaval 2011 – Escola Beija-Flor de Nilópolis por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2011-Ainda Existem Crianças na Vila Kennedy por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Carnaval 2011 – Escola Beija-Flor de Nilópolis por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2011 – Escola União da Ilha do Governador por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Carnaval 2011 – Escola Unidos do Porto da Pedra por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Acadêmicos do Salgueiro por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Carnaval 2011 – Escola Acadêmicos do Salgueiro por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Acadêmicos do Salgueiro por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Carnaval 2011 – Escola Acadêmicos do Salgueiro por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Carnaval 2011 – Escola União da Ilha do Governador por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

BRAZIL-FESTIVAL-CARNIVAL por O POVO Online, no Flickr


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*We are the champions of the carnival!
Beija-Flor Samba school*


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Beija-Flor de Nilópolis por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Beija-Flor Samba School (champion)*


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Beija-Flor de Nilópolis por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Beija-Flor Samba School (champion)*


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Beija-Flor de Nilópolis por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Beija-Flor Samba School (champion)*


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Beija-Flor de Nilópolis por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Unidos da Tijuca (Second)*


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Unidos da Tijuca por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Unidos da Tijuca (Second)*


Carnaval 2011 – Escola Unidos da Tijuca por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Next...


----------

